
How to profile and optimize Python code - keller00
https://www.markkeller.dev/2018-07-14-optimize_python/
======
y864li
Thanks for sharing! Super useful for someone who is looking to improve their
techniques(aka me) instead of blindly writing a solution that just works.
Looking forward to see more python content in the future!

